# Newly wed and new here



## T2shay (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi, I am new (obviously) and I was a active member on a wedding planning website (wedding wire). Now that planning my wedding is over and I am married I need a new forum. I was married on April 25, 2015 to a wonderful man. We have been together for 14 years but just got married. I have two daughters from a previous marriage they are 14 and 17 years old. Both my husband and I work full time and live in the US - Midwest area. I am looking for a new forum site to talk about marriage life, get advice from others so I can have a long and happy marriage. So just thought I would say hi and look forward to talking with you and making some new online friends.


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome! Congrats on your wedding! Post for advice or to help others. I have found a lot of insight on this forum!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Divorce him! Just kidding. It would not be TAM without us telling you to divorce your spouse.

I think there might be some evil lawyers lurking around here, and I keep falling for their advice since they keep feeding me chocolate chip cookies!

And now, for the initiation, we must sacrifice a chicken to our god, Colonel Sanders. May we figure out the extra crispy recipe. After the ritual, we all shall enjoy a bucket of extra crispy fried chicken, just like momma bought all the time.

Our cult leaders are the mods. Be careful or they will excommunicate you to the banished lands.


----------

